# Pen to paper in Texas!!



## kelmac51 (Apr 18, 2010)

:scratch:Hey,
  I'm new to writing..... although I've been writing all my life! Have a lot of experiences and have met some extremely interesting and "colorful" people to incorporate into my stories. Have had a desire to write and get published for a long time.......now I'm actually heading in that direction!!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 18, 2010)

There is no substitute for actually doing it, if you are like me you may find it a lot harder than you thought to get it right, but when you finally do it is well worth it. Welcome to the site.


----------



## Nickie (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello to you, and welcome to the forums.


Nickie


----------



## Gumby (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi kelmac, welcome! Hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## Sigg (Apr 20, 2010)

Welcome to WF


----------



## AA (Apr 20, 2010)

Where in Texas are you from Kelmac?


----------



## terrib (Apr 20, 2010)

Glad to have you, Kel....I'm in Texas as well....


----------



## Kat (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi and welcome. I wouldn't mind being in Texas right about now. I'm sure it's a lot warmer.


----------



## AA (Apr 21, 2010)

It is 80 in Denton today, and we're pretty much at Texas' furthest north point.


----------

